# For Beginners --> Layout Bench Work (Old vs New vs Newer) "Versions"..



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

Special Notes: (#1)
When a locomotive [HO] averaging 16.Oz (1 Lb.) runs along a track, it will vibrate unwanted "Sound" through the metal track..
A sound dampener is "Required" to keep the noise down.. 
That is why "Cork" or "Foam" roadbed is used over a plywood layout base..
The advantage of this type of roadbed, it raises the track [Main Lines] above the leveled terrain to drain rain water ..(Prototype).. 









========================

"Old Procedure" [Homosote]

Hi:
I am one of those old farts that built my [HO] layout in 2002..

(#1):
My layout platform is using a "L" girder system using "Only" finish cut pine..
Finish cut pine is used for furniture building with accurate sizes..
Raw cut (2"x4") lumber can "Not" be used for a "L" girder system..

(#2):
My layout platform is totally covered with (5/8") thick "Homosote"..
At first, this product was applied around bathtubs and showers..(Rot Proof)..
Then it was replaced by "Green Board" and "Homosote" became "Totally Obsolete"..

(#3)
My layout is "Industrial", so I do not require a "Raised" roadbed..(Prototype)..









==========================

"New Procedure" [Thick Foam]

For some time I have seen some individuals using thick foam for their layout base..
This product is also a great product to use for scenery building.. 
This product is very easy to use..









(#1) 
For "Advanced" model train layouts..(Top Surface Items)..
My concern would be if a soft "Top" foam base can "Permanently Secure" these items.. 
It will only take a small bump against these items, to break it away from the permanent mounting foundation..
- Overhead Crossing Signals 
- Motorized Crossing Gates
- Overhead Track Signals 








(#2) 
For "Advanced" model train layouts..(Bottom Surface Mounting)..
My concern would be if a soft "Bottom" foam base can "Permanently Secure" these items.. 
The best and most used switch track motor is the "Tortoise Switch Machine"..
- The "Tortoise Switch Machine" has a lot of "Torque" and can easily move the switch machine and switch track in "Soft Foam"
- Requires a solid secure and accurate mounting location to operate (100%) correctly
- Requires "Special" mounting procedures when using "Thick Soft Foam"








(#3) 
For "Advanced" model train layouts..(Top Surface Items)..
If you are using "Kadee Couplers", you might also want to use "Kadee Magnetic Un-Couplers"..
Using (between-the-rails) magnets will be no problem.. 
Using (under-the-track) magnets will require special mounting procedures.. 









=======================================

"Newer Procedure" [Thick Foam & Homosote]

Combining these (x2) products together will have the best final results.. 
LooK Here:
"Homosote" is now being sold as a "Sound Barrier".. (Some Hardware Stores)..
- Comes in 1/2" and 5/8" thickness
- Improves sound insulation
- Guards against termites, rot and moisture
Advantages: [Homosote]
(#1)
- Has "Hard" and "Flat" top and bottom mounting surfaces..
(#2)
- Using small mounting track nails to "Permanently" secure the road track into required locations.. 
- Using small mounting track nails to "Prevent" the switch machines (High Torque) from moving the "Switch Tracks"..
(#3)
- Using small wood screws (x4) to "Permanently" secure the switch machines
(#4)
- Using small mounting nails to "Permanently" secure all track signals







Advantages: [Homosote & Thick Foam]
- This is an excellent example using the best (x2) products "Now" available..
- Homosote for track bedding
- Thick soft foam for scenery









......


----------

